# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  13 декабря 2009 METAL SPECIAL FEST. 26

## MSF

METAL SPECIAL FEST. 26
http://metalspecial.at.ua/

13 декабря 2009 (воскресенье)
Клуб " Золотой Лев"
г. Ильичёвск ул. Шевченко 5
Старт 19:00

Техническая поддержка: ТО ПРОГРЕССИВ, ACCORD ,Студия QS&BA
Одесситам предоставлен транспорт после концерта.

ГРУППЫ:

NAMELESS BEING (progressive metal, Одесса-Ильичёвск)

Mr. Skatkoff (авнгардный hardcore metal ,Одесса)
при участии Юрия Жванецкого и Олега (Сбивки) Резниченко (оба - экс - ТРЭШ-МАШИНА)

RANCOUR (ex- Blade, Thrash Core ,Ильичевск)

Shedding Tears (ex-Surface Tension) (alternative/core/nu , Ильичёвск)

----------


## MSF

ВИДЕО :
RANCOUR (ex - Blade) http://metalspecial.at.ua/blog/video_otchety/1-0-1
Shedding Tears (ex-Surface Tension)http://metalspecial.at.ua/blog/2-0-1

----------


## MSF

На концерте будут продаваться 2-ух сторонние футболки:
Размеры : S, M, L, XL, XXL.
Цена 130 грн.

----------

